# General > General >  So what is a comfortable room temperature?

## Errogie

I share the house with two ladies and every now and then we have a disagreement about how warm it should be inside. I tend to fall asleep when its too hot.

 Perhaps typically for a man I like it cooler and if it feels too much that way I'm more likely to put on another ganzie, go out and split some logs or take some other exercise. When the girls are not at home my operating temperature is usually about 5 to 10 degrees below their standard and I can make the excuse that I'm cutting down on the infamous carbon footprint! 

The other evening they floored me by saying that an officially acceptable minimum temperature for a house was 62 degrees F or about 18C. Where does this figure come from, is it some bit of EEC or Health and Safety tomfoolery?

----------


## NLP

At the moment my kitchen is 20c and I'm cold I like it around 22c, I must admit OH likes it cooler than I do.

----------


## golach

I like mine to be in the 20c area at home, but when I was the Environmental Officer for the Edinburgh HQ of HMC&E, the best working environment was between 16c and 19c allegedly, not easily achieved in an all glass building

----------


## changilass

Don't worry Errogie, when the ladies start having hot flushes the house temps will come down,then you will be the one complaining its too cold lol

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

I would love to heat my sitting room to 20c in the winter. As for my oldest's bedroom the hottest we have ever got it in the winter is 16c.  :Frown:

----------


## Dadie

Depends on what you are doing...if moving around I like it slightly cooler...if sitting watching tv in an evening I like it warmer!
If its cold in the livingroom I move through to the kitchen and start batch cooking!
That soon gets the kitchen toasty!
If desperate I might even iron!

----------


## Kodiak

You think that 18C is too hot.....No wonder you are getting moaned at.  A comfortable Temp. for a Living room where you are just sitting around is 20C.

We have a Mini Weather stain in our Living Room and it shows not only the Temp but Humidity etc etc.  Our normal Temp. in our Living Room is usuall 22C otherwise we feel cold.

----------


## Sandra_B

I prefer the room to be cool and use a blanket when watching TV or reading in the evening. Bedroom must be cold!

----------


## DrChin

Living Room I like a nice warm Tempreture, aroung 19C - 20C, but my Bedroom I prefer cooler around 15C - 16C.

But I believe that the minimum tempreture for working in an office is a chilly 16C but in reality this is too cold and any decent employer whould have the tempreture set to at least 19C.

----------


## achingale

It is a man/woman thing. Men like it cooler than women for some reason. I like a nice round 20C, all year round, even outside, which is what I wish for right now!

----------


## squidge

The man woman thing is right lol. One visit from my mum saw her sitting next to the fire with a blanket round her whilst my hubby had to go put his shorts on

----------


## Dadie

Toddlers dont seem to feel the cold either.
Iona strips off to just her socks while im freezing in a woolly jumper and jeans!
It makes me cold to see her running around like that!
And I spend a good portion of the day putting clothes back on her.
But I suppose if they are running around that keeps them warm ::

----------


## joxville

If I was in a room with two ladies I'd be hot too  :Wink:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> If I was in a room with two ladies I'd be hot too



(((((((((( SWOON )))))))))) Be still my beating heart  :Grin:

----------


## Sporran

LOL @ Jox!  :: 

I like to have my heating at 20C - 21C (68F - 70F) in the living room and kitchen, but no higher than 22C (72F). I prefer the bedroom to be cooler than that, at about 18C - 19C (65F - 67F).

----------


## Bazeye

> I share the house with two ladies and every now and then we have a disagreement about how warm it should be inside. I tend to fall asleep when its too hot.
> 
> Perhaps typically for a man I like it cooler and if it feels too much that way I'm more likely to put on another ganzie, go out and split some logs or take some other exercise. When the girls are not at home my operating temperature is usually about 5 to 10 degrees below their standard and I can make the excuse that I'm cutting down on the infamous carbon footprint! 
> 
> The other evening they floored me by saying that an officially acceptable minimum temperature for a house was 62 degrees F or about 18C. Where does this figure come from, is it some bit of EEC or Health and Safety tomfoolery?


 When the next heating bill arrives let them pay most of it.

----------


## Vistravi

> I share the house with two ladies and every now and then we have a disagreement about how warm it should be inside. I tend to fall asleep when its too hot.
> 
>  Perhaps typically for a man I like it cooler and if it feels too much that way I'm more likely to put on another ganzie, go out and split some logs or take some other exercise. When the girls are not at home my operating temperature is usually about 5 to 10 degrees below their standard and I can make the excuse that I'm cutting down on the infamous carbon footprint! 
> 
> The other evening they floored me by saying that an officially acceptable minimum temperature for a house was 62 degrees F or about 18C. Where does this figure come from, is it some bit of EEC or Health and Safety tomfoolery?


They say 18C is the minimum it should be. More important for the elderly and young children especilly babies. 

Personally i like it warm but not too warm and cool but not cold. It's properly the reason why i am not a fan of the heat of summer. I hate being too warm. Being too warm makes me fall asleep. The sun in summer makes me drowsy. Properly 18C is my ideal. By 20C i'm starting to feel a bit too warm. My partner likes it at roughly 23C. In our house 20C is a comprimise.

----------


## orkneycadian

> When the next heating bill arrives let them pay most of it.


Or get them to cut and cart the peats!

----------


## Gronnuck

> The other evening they floored me by saying that an officially acceptable minimum temperature for a house was 62 degrees F or about 18C. Where does this figure come from, is it some bit of EEC or Health and Safety tomfoolery?


I believe they got this figure from old legislation that said that the temperature of a workplace office was required to reach an inside temperature of 62F within one hour of start of work. That stipulation has been superceded by new legislation. Details can be found here
There's always going to be problems when people are sharing accommodation. I can only suggest you strip off to shorts and flip-flops if the ladies insist on having too high a temperature, :: .

----------


## Corrie 3

My problem isnt with getting the right temperature, I like a coolish house but my problem is the huge amount of wasted electricity that you get with storage heaters. This weather where it drops to freezing at night and early morning and then gets up to a lovely warm day were I need to have my windows open cos its too darn hot in the house, all that heat going out of the house that I have just paid for.......anyone any idea's on not wasting so much? (helpful replies only please!!)..... ::  

C3..... ::  :Frown:

----------


## joxville

Are you a man or what? Use it to your advantage.

Let them have the heating up higher, then agree with them it's not warm enough and turn the heating up a bit more, then after a while when it's too warm you start to remove some clothing, they get warmer too and remove some clothing...need I say more?  :Wink:

----------


## Bazeye

> My problem isnt with getting the right temperature, I like a coolish house but my problem is the huge amount of wasted electricity that you get with storage heaters. This weather where it drops to freezing at night and early morning and then gets up to a lovely warm day were I need to have my windows open cos its too darn hot in the house, all that heat going out of the house that I have just paid for.......anyone any idea's on not wasting so much? (helpful replies only please!!)..... 
> 
> C3.....


 Go out or stay in bed all day.

----------


## mrlennie

> My problem isnt with getting the right temperature, I like a coolish house but my problem is the huge amount of wasted electricity that you get with storage heaters. This weather where it drops to freezing at night and early morning and then gets up to a lovely warm day were I need to have my windows open cos its too darn hot in the house, all that heat going out of the house that I have just paid for.......anyone any idea's on not wasting so much? (helpful replies only please!!)..... 
> 
> C3.....


Try turning some of your storage heaters off at the wall?

----------


## bobandag16

turn down 2 lowest all storage heaters  use boosters 4 change in weathter never open doors or windows,works 4 me 91 this year

----------


## oldmarine

I prefer hot temps.  When I came back from the Pacific theater after serving near 3 years there I could no longer handle the colder temps.  That's why I moved to Tucson where we have hotter temps.

----------

